# Do you like the new layout?



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 24, 2002)

this layout is tops i love far better i like it when sites go like this and the forums are a bonus too can't wait for it to get populated and everyone having a say about stuff, great work


----------



## Cannibal (Oct 24, 2002)

the new layout is a great succes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



good job kivan !


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

thank you guys... but i can say that almost half work was done by Alexander... he's been great


----------



## mouse_uk (Oct 24, 2002)

...Look @ this, dedication or what! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can't knock it KiVan, this site does indeed rock! 






 It's user-friendly;





 Easy on the eyes; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Very easily navigated; 





 Beautifully presented (in true Italian fashion!);





 Follows a logical layout;





 And is simplicity itself to navigate.

...Besides how it appears, i'm not trying to lick your arse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I genuinely feel although this is going to go down well within the ROM community.

*hands KiVan a big cookie*

*--=SPEECH=--*

...As you know KiVan i am a big fan of yours. I'll happily promote your good work on *ANY* rom related forum i visit - as you've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You never fail to put 100% of your skills into your passion, and this, to me is what makes your creations most beautiful.

KiVan, this new site is no exception, and like the old GBATemp, maintains excellent continuity. This is an asset to be proud of, and i for one will both enjoy and benefit from using it. 

A big "Well done" from mouse_uk

Kind regards. mouse_uk


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2002)

i love entusiastic members


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

ok mouse... i just sent 100£ to your bank account ^___^

by the way what do you mean with italian fashon??? lol


----------



## khalahaley (Oct 24, 2002)

The new layout is just perfect!!!


----------



## Cortex (Oct 24, 2002)

Perfect layout.

Very good work

Simple and clean


----------



## ^DiAbLo^ (Oct 24, 2002)

*GREAT , PERFECT AND AWESOME  layout EXCELLENT WORK KiVan AND Alexander*


----------



## mouse_uk (Oct 24, 2002)

..Hi KiVan, what do mean?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> by the way what do you mean with italian fashon??? lol



..What i mean, and it wasn't meant in the clothes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, is just what i put. Afterall isn't Ferrari Italian? Their car designs are beautiful - arn't they! (see typical Italin style - beautiful) 

Kind regards. mouse_uk


----------



## T-hug (Oct 24, 2002)

You should both be real proud of yourselves...EXCELLENT work Kivan!
Keep it real! I've told loadsa mates here in the U.K about the update and asked them to register!


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

ok lol


----------



## djgarf (Oct 24, 2002)

fair play kivan,just when i thought your site could not get any better u fully revamp it!!
no one will be able to match this gba site ever!!


----------



## multiboy2k (Oct 24, 2002)

Yo Kiv this has gotta be the coolest and fastest site i have ever been on! 
Keep up the good work and U got my support!


----------



## ziggy:{) (Oct 24, 2002)

this has gots to be the greatest gba forum i've been to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





three cheers for kivan and alexander "HIP HIP HORRAY"


----------



## y2k (Oct 24, 2002)

Great Brilliant Awesome


----------



## Hodgezz (Oct 24, 2002)

This is a really good site that you have here-nice forum too. as mentioned above, it will be pretty cool once it gets more populated. keep up the good work guys


----------



## YeeHaH (Oct 24, 2002)

Awesome site dudes.  You guys give me reason to live on this planet.  I look forward to getting up every morning to check out the new awesome roms.  Keep up the beasty work you guys are making alot of very happy people out there.


----------



## 2die4 (Oct 24, 2002)

it's well cool !!!  Nice job !


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## relax (Oct 24, 2002)

Yeah, this is a really cool design, beautiful too.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Oct 24, 2002)

The site looks great.
I'm hoping this will be a great GBA forum.
I've been a regular visitor to the old site so its nice to see it expanding.
The only problems I can see are the home page looks a bit crowded for my taste.
The font size seems a bit small.
Your hall of heroes looks a bit like a spammers charter, expect lots of useless posts from people to see their names on there.
Pleaser dont take this as criticism, I'm just trying to give some feedback, the site is great and i look forward to regular participation on the forums.

Oh and, in my opinion, you could really do with a link to the main site from the forum.  I'd probably link direct to the forum without this feature, whereas with it I'd link to the homepage then navigate.

*edit* nevermind about the link to portal comment, for some reason when I clicked on the logo it took me to the forum rather than the portal.
It is now taking me to the portal, so OOPS.


----------



## MaD_mAnIaC (Oct 24, 2002)

The site is great!!!
One of the best gba sites on the net for sure!

Great Work


----------



## Mr.UnOrigino (Oct 24, 2002)

Much more pleasing to the eye than before


----------



## KyleRXZero (Oct 24, 2002)

Awesome website design. Me really likes


----------



## gunner6666 (Oct 24, 2002)

i like the forum but the main page has to many things going on for me to use my phone to look at it


----------



## Traingod (Oct 24, 2002)

Very nice Site! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it will be so for along time!!


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 25, 2002)

this site rules, and always will


----------



## Jeeto (Oct 25, 2002)

it's nice and all, but i wish it was 800x600 more friendly


----------



## KiVan (Oct 25, 2002)

i'll fix a thing in the portal to make it more 800x600 friendly ^__^ it will be done when i get back home


----------



## hiroh2k (Oct 25, 2002)

I think is fine, the forum is a great way to get info and know each other gba-fans.

Just only one thing I think is _not_so_ good:
'The Header'
I think a logo contents may fix that


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 25, 2002)

Fantastic layout my friend!  You outdid yourself.  For a long while this has been my favorite GBA site, next to emumania though (although I cant read a darn thing on that site except the rom names and I wanted a nice GBA forum to get aquainted with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) .  So far so good, keep up the good work.  Also I was wondering, are you hosting this site yourself or are you using some sort of webhosting?  Just curious.  I would hate for this site to go down at some point.


----------



## poots (Oct 25, 2002)

EXCELLENT.


the site has always been brilliant but now its even better.

i havent been on the site for two days... and doom 2 comes out!
Almost missed that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




keep it up!...

(wheres gbxemu gone?)

Peace 
Poots


----------



## JKnight (Oct 25, 2002)

While I am new to this site I have been to many others and this is by far the nicest and quickest,Congrats to all involved and thx for allowing me to join.
Btw:Hello Ska,havent seen you on Mirc in awhile.


----------



## fireworkz (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Kivan..
This Layout is really "eye appeasing" well layed out..
Keep it up. 
Yes maybe the Title bar above where you have your Logo GBATEMP could have some neat graphics or something.. else its still xcellent..
Take Care 
Fireworkz


----------



## x-power (Oct 26, 2002)

ohhhhh my GOD!!

This ROCK!!


----------



## blank white page (Oct 26, 2002)

thank you KiVan


----------



## daxter041 (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

this is a pretty sweet layout, nice job! B)


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 26, 2002)

Yes. Only one bad thing: There is no option for

*View new posts*

I love to click on such a button


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

theres something like that, i think i remember clicking on it here.


----------



## KiVan (Oct 26, 2002)

click on the ACTIVE TOPICS in the main page of the forum


----------



## zErO (Oct 26, 2002)

ya! that's it, i knew there was one here.


----------



## jEEb (Oct 26, 2002)

its great, but if u can make it so people can choose their own skin, thatll be more awesome.


----------



## Tigerbite (Oct 26, 2002)

hmm i like the site, but i dislike the forum, cause all my forum members r coming here >=[

c u made me mad =p

oh well, i guess the better forum always wins...


----------



## KiVan (Oct 26, 2002)

what's your forum?
can you post the link ?


----------



## dice (Oct 26, 2002)

Look great...


----------



## joeywheeler1992 (Oct 27, 2002)

i havent seen the old one...but i kinda like this
one...


----------



## MartynOmega (Oct 27, 2002)

yeah, it's nice  B)


----------



## Paraizo (Oct 27, 2002)

HI!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have one question...
what´s the best game for the GBA
im argentino, and... nothing more, bye......


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 28, 2002)

the new site is better & more active plus it dont look like its run by a boring person anymore


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Oct 29, 2002)

B)  This is an awsome site. Its the best rom site that I have been on for Gameboy advanced. I am a new member and until I found this site I had difficulties getting rom that I want when I want. I did actually find this site on time to see your old format, but I just became a member today.


----------



## Regal_Warrior (Oct 29, 2002)

B)


----------



## b a s i c (Oct 31, 2002)

The design it's just fine but the integration (sp?) with the forum is pretty cool


----------



## (_)_) c==3 (Oct 31, 2002)

picture perfect!!!!!


----------



## ElPolloDiablo (Oct 31, 2002)

Well done guys!


----------



## Moonlady (Oct 31, 2002)

Good layout I like the colors


----------



## CBR900Biker (Nov 1, 2002)

The new layout is very good !


----------



## Ryudo (Nov 2, 2002)

nice layout but not the best i've seen


----------



## DragonSlayerAAR (Nov 2, 2002)

wow looks great.....

and the speed very good
nice job


----------

